# The Day the stage Floor Bled!



## wemeck (Dec 5, 2003)

About three years ago when Delnor was a High School student we had a unique way of making curved stair units. See the set here:
http://homepage.mac.com/szpisjak/V-Show2001/PhotoAlbum23.html

Well the way we cut the stairs by putting a fancy plunger router on a long swing arm that was measured and simply built for task. The stairs would have two vertices, one for the far side curve and the second for the near side curve. We would then stack all the pre-cut sheets of plywood and then secure them together with drywall screws. Making sure none of the screws would fall on a cut line. We would then make a few cuts on the top of the layer, move the arm to the second vertex and do the other cut. WE would then remove the screws and then work our way down the stack.

Well for whatever reasons a kid named Ryan did not put any 1x4 or 2x4 runners under the stack. So Delnor accidentally routered into the three-year-old fir stage floor. 
It was kind of scary at first. There we were covered in beige sawdust, with beige saw dust all over the place and then this streak of reddish fir saw dust. At first I thought he got gashed. But thankfully, well from our perspective, he was not. Our resident TD/SD/LD may have felt different.


We were able to woody puddy the long gashed and then repaint the floor. We had to screw some plywood covers over the gash to protect the puddy from foot traffic.

You really can not see the difference anymore. The floor paint covers a lot of sins!


----------



## delnor (Dec 6, 2003)

I have to say I can take absolutely no blame for that. I protested before making any cuts that 1X4 runners be placed under the cut pieces to protect the stage floor, and somehow Ryan (a junior at the time) won the battle. If you remember the year before that I cut over 150 circles in the same manor and never cut into the floor (because I placed runners under the 4X8s). 

Anyway, be safe and protect your floor when using plunge routers. In-fact I would suggest highly that you never use a plunge router on your stage floor in the fist place with or without the runners.


----------



## wemeck (Dec 6, 2003)

delnor said:


> Anyway, be safe and protect your floor when using plunge routers. In-fact I would suggest highly that you never use a plunge router on your stage floor in the fist place with or without the runners.




True! In hindsight I should have pushed to have the shop cleaned like I have it now. That way we could have done the work in there.


----------



## Crewguy7 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah, i love the sweet sweet sight of some good old Ryan bashing. If i also remember correctly we have to putty the holes twice cause some stupid bandies picked it out with a drum stick


----------



## drumbum (Dec 30, 2003)

My freshman year of highschool, one of our many shwos was the grapes of wrath. Well, we built this totally awesome rain system that hung off 5 of our spare battons. Well, this one kid was on charge of making sure tht the tarps we had put down on the stage so the water wouldnt drain into the the orch pit (which is completley under the stage, nightmare to mic . . .but thats another story). Well, they werent seald and taped proplery, so all the water that was supposed to drain into these troughs that we had built and then recyled back into the pumps all drained below. but, by that time it as to late to disassemble the entrie set and re tarp the stage . . . so every night we had to go down and use athe shop vacs to get the water up and then re distribute into the troughs . . . fun times. Now talk about a big spill on stage . . .


----------

